# picture of grapes



## rob (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a pic of my Brianna blooming, this is the stage where they pollinate thru the wind, there normally is only about 60% pollination, the unpollinated will fall of the vine.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Was that a young vine you picked the flowers off of or were you just bringing it inside for a picture? Have you had any Brianna wine before?


----------



## rob (Jun 7, 2011)

Grapeman, the vines are 4 years old, last year was the first year I made Brianna wine, after a little struggle I got it to turn out pretty good.


----------



## robie (Jun 7, 2011)

So, is the briana a temperamental varietal, compared to others? I know nothing about that varietal.


----------



## bruno31 (Jun 7, 2011)

Apparently no disease and nice flowering! Congrats!


----------



## rob (Jun 7, 2011)

robie,
The Brianna is a white cold climate grape, it was developed in 2005, so it is some what new, taste like a Reslieling.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2011)

The cross was made in 1983 by Elmewr Swenson. Here is a fact sheet with everything you ever wanted to know about it.
http://viticulture.hort.iastate.edu/cultivars/Brianna.pdf


----------



## rob (Jun 8, 2011)

sorry Grapeman, 2003 was when it was intro as a wine grape, 2005 is when it was available to us... you are the expert..you growing in a cold climate are missing out if you have not planted them yet


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey thats what my grapes look like now. Didn't know what stage that is, now I do.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 8, 2011)

rob said:


> sorry Grapeman, 2003 was when it was intro as a wine grape, 2005 is when it was available to us... you are the expert..you growing in a cold climate are missing out if you have not planted them yet


 

I was reluctant to post that because I don't want to be seen as a know it all. I knew Elmer Swenson bred the grape and he died a few years ago in his 90's. He allowed some of us to take some of his unnamed varieties into possession to keep the lines alive. He really was a great pioneer.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 8, 2011)

How cool is that!!!! Now YOU are a pioneer!!

Debbie


----------



## PCharles (Jun 11, 2011)

*Picture of young grapes*

I took this photo in early May at the RayLen Vineyards and Winery, Mocksville, NC. My wife and I enjoyed several days of touring vineyards in the Yadkin Valley, considered the heart of North Carolina wine activities. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=261&pictureid=1537


----------



## Racer (Jun 11, 2011)

Pcharles thanks for posting the pictures. Makes me really want to pack up and relocate to my property in Pittsboro so I can finally start my vineyard down there.


----------

